

Show HN: Simple memorial sites, my first location independent income project - wroman
http://www.memorydove.com
A buddy and I put up our first SaaS site today... an attempt at building location independent income.<p>Basically I couldn&#x27;t find a decent online obituary site creator when a family friend needed one, so I put together this project to help them out. You can see a page a friend created here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.memorydove.com&#x2F;marleta<p>Any feedback would be awesome. Thanks!
======
wroman
A buddy and I put up our first SaaS site today... an attempt at building
location independent income.

Basically I couldn't find a decent online obituary site creator when a family
friend needed one, so I put together this project to help them out. You can
see a page a friend created here:
[http://www.memorydove.com/marleta](http://www.memorydove.com/marleta)

Any feedback would be awesome. Thanks!

